# BLASC-Warhammer



## Prophetofiluna (4. Oktober 2008)

ich habe blasc installiert, den Pfad der exe angegeben und ich habe einen buffed account. wenn ich nun auf charakter gehe steht da ich soll blasc installieren um einen char anzeigen zu können oder auf hilfe klicken. wenn ich das mache bekomme ich einen kurzen text von irgendwelchen dateien...

daher meine frage, wie kann ich mir die daten meines chars nun anzeigen lassen? inkl. items und co?

mfg prophetofiluna


----------



## Haxxler (5. Oktober 2008)

Die Warhammer Chars kannst du dir nicht in deinem Profil anzeigen lassen. Du musst in der WARDB danach suchen.


----------



## DirtyCrow (5. Oktober 2008)

Habe ein ähnliches Problem, obwohl das Plugin nun schon seit ein paar Tagen installiert ist und der Pfad korrekt angegeben ist, taucht mein Char nicht in der Database auf.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (5. Oktober 2008)

Mein Blasc hat mir eben folgende Fehlermeldung gegeben. Könnte das was damit zu tun haben, dass mein WAR-Char nicht übertragen wird?


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (6. Oktober 2008)

Es wäre schön wenn sich einer vom Team dazu äußern könnte ob es normal ist, dass man nach vier Tagen immer noch keinen WAR-Char in der Datenbank hat. Das ist bei mir der Fall und mich beschleicht der Verdacht, dass Blasc meinen Warhammer-Pfad nicht akzeptiert obwohl er auf die war.exe im Installationsverzeichnis führt. 

Könnte vielleicht jemand, dessen Char bereits in der Datenbank ist, einen Screen von seinem Pfademenü posten? Das wär mir ne Hilfe.

Edit: Verdammt, Doppelpost. Sry, kann dasn Mod vielleicht zusammenflicken?


----------



## Haxxler (6. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also so siehts bei mir aus und es funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (6. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank Haxxler. 

Mhh, bei mir siehts exakt genauso aus. Das kann doch garnicht sein, dass nach vier Tagen immer noch "nur" Weltdaten übertragen werden...


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Oktober 2008)

Geh mal in die Datenbank, dort auf Charakter -> Server auswählen -> Gilde auswählen -> Char suchen...
Die Suchmaske oben scheint nicht wirklich zu funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber nach Manueller Suche habe ich auch meinen gefunden!


----------



## B3N (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wie Selor Kiith bereits geschrieben hat, funktioniert stellenweise die Suche noch nicht korrekt, hier wird dran gearbeitet. Der sicherste Weg im Moment herauszufinden ob der Char in der Datenbank ist, über die Serveransicht sich durchzuklicken. Nach dem Übertragen der Daten kann es bis zu 10 Minuten dauern, bis der Charakter in der Datenbank auftaucht.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (6. Oktober 2008)

Mein Char ist seit eben in der Datenbank zu finden. Zwar mit umständlicher Suche aber Hauptsache es funktioniert erstmal ^^


----------



## DirtyCrow (6. Oktober 2008)

Mein Char steht bei der Gilde drin, aber der Name ist nicht anklickbar...


----------



## Pyrobs (7. Oktober 2008)

DirtyCrow schrieb:


> Mein Char steht bei der Gilde drin, aber der Name ist nicht anklickbar...


Hab genau das selbe Problem. Hab Blasc jetz schon mehrere Tage installiert und auch den richtigen Pfad eingegeben.
Wär nett wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2008)

Pyrobs schrieb:


> Hab genau das selbe Problem. Hab Blasc jetz schon mehrere Tage installiert und auch den richtigen Pfad eingegeben.
> Wär nett wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ihr braucht das Update von BLASC, das seit Sonntag verfügbar ist. 
Die Charzuordnung zum Profil ist in Vorbereitung.


----------



## Pyrobs (7. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ihr braucht das Update von BLASC, das seit Sonntag verfügbar ist.
> Die Charzuordnung zum Profil ist in Vorbereitung.


Bedeutet soviel wie: Rechtsklick auf Blasc - Neue Blasc Version suchen, oder?
Hab das nämlich auch gleich gemacht nachdem ich den Kommentar von Ben, im WAR Teil gelesen hatte.
Oder mach ich immernoch was falsch?


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2008)

Pyrobs schrieb:


> Bedeutet soviel wie: Rechtsklick auf Blasc - Neue Blasc Version suchen, oder?
> Hab das nämlich auch gleich gemacht nachdem ich den Kommentar von Ben, im WAR Teil gelesen hatte.
> Oder mach ich immernoch was falsch?



Wenn kein Update kommt, probiers über die Datei BLASCLoader.exe im BLASC-Installations-Verzeichnis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Prüfe danach nochmal in BLASC, ob das WAR-Plugin auch aktiviert ist und der PFAD zu Warhammer stimmt (Pfad-Verwaltung).


----------

